# Good goggles



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I think these are good goggles. I got a pair for Christmas and I love em.

Spherical lens, mirrored lens, helmet compatable frames. Good ventalation. Amazing fov. What more could you want?

Anon by Burton Hawkeye Painted Goggles - FREE SHIPPING at Altrec.com


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

ive got some anon realms that i absolutely love. check em out


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

alecdude88 said:


> Well i was like for some goggles around 70-100 dollar range. i would prefer if they where tinted or mirrored but i don't know anything about goggles :dunno:


Go try a bunch on before you decide. Some good rules of thumb are:

0. Make sure you can see out of them properly (good field of view, clean lens, right kind of lens(es) you need, no weird optical effects, etc)
1. Make sure it fits your face properly (that there aren't any gaps where the padding/gasketing touches your face
2. Make sure that it fits your nose properly (that WHEN PROPERLY SEATED ON YOUR FACE so that you have maximum vision/view, the notch at the bottom doesn't squeeze the bridge of your nose to where breathing is more difficult)
3. Make sure that they fit properly along with any other gear you will wear (helmet, mask, etc)


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

yeah i realized Field of Vision is very important in goggles.
also guy above me that psot was very helpful.
wholereason i want some cool goggles is cause i got a concussion and im wearing a helmet now and well helmet with no goggles is lame looking haha


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I have some Oakley A-Frames that I love. They are much better than my old Scott's ever were. I've never had them fog, FOV is super, and they are way cozy. And this is from a guy who only wore sunglasses unless there was a blizzard around me.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Although they don't fit your criteria the Oakley A frames are awesome. I have the polarized version. I can't believe how much better I can see out them when compared to my Oakley O's and the smiths I have. I got them on sale from Back Country for $120 bucks. As the other poster said they don't fog up either, which is a problem with both the other googles I mentioned.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

im going to zumiez or my local shop today and gonna see if they have anything there  hope i find something cool with a great FOV


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

You might want to look at some SPYs as well. I've always found their fit and quality to be better than most for me.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

A Frames are the shit:thumbsup: Love mine


----------

